# What Makes MAC So Different From Other Brands?



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

What do you think?

All of the LE stuff catches my eye and also makes me spend money as i know they could sell out fast... i love all the bright colours, pigmentation and how everyone is so trendy that works there along with lots of other things


----------



## sleepyhead (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't think it's really so different. there are quite a few brands that i like just as much if not more. usually i get bored of a brand after a couple of weeks so i'll stop going unless i run out of something. but with mac, all the collections means there's always something new to look at when i'm there.
oh, and i also like how mac eyeshadows have so many different textures


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 5, 2008)

What I love about MAC is that they have a wide range of colors for almost all of their products. I especially love their eyeshadows and their different textures. Their prices are reasonable for non-drugstore too IMO and I love the fact that I can get a free e/s, l/g, or l/s with B2M.  And they always come out with something new with their LE collections to get those who may get bored to keep coming back!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2008)

i love their gimmicky LE stuff.  i've always struggled with poor pigmentation until I met MAC.  I love their selection of colours and range of products.  I'm new to MAC and I'm lovin it!

I used to shop in drugstores, because cosmetic counters scare me. lol.. MAC is very Canada friendly unlike several other brands.  Although the Canada prices are seriously outdated and dosn't reflect the exchange rate these days.

Overall, MAC makes me happy.  It's quite affordable compared to many brands.  Their free shipping codes are unbeatable, even for 1 eyeshadow lol.

You could do a live chat and get a free shipping code.  I order on monday and the package comes on thursday.  talk about wow....


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

I think it's marketing that makes MAC different, the LE Collections draw you in, the fact that it's the 'it' brand to be see applying but it does have a nice range of colours etc which is good. I also think that the fact it's cheap in comparison to NARS for example makes it seem like affordable luxury; they almost make you forget that there's no GWP type promotions because they make up for it in other ways.


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 5, 2008)

i think mac is really successful because its stayed true to what it said.. its suitable for all races, all ages and both genders. you can be guaranteed to find something for everyone. theres so much variety and mac always bring new stuff out

i love working there, wouldnt swap it for the world


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I think MAC is more fun than other lines.  They have glittery stuff and "young" stuff that women of any age can still find fun.  They're high-end -enough- without getting too overpriced or snooty.

I like the marketing.  The LE stuff keeps you enthused about what's coming down the line.  

And the line is very diverse.  Many different types of items.  Something for everyone--even me, who uses no powder eyeshadows at all.


----------



## Dianora (Mar 5, 2008)

I love their endless LE collections. I know a lot of people complain about it, but what other makeup counter has something new all the time? I used to shop at Clinique only, and I only went to the makeup counter a few times a year because they only had new LE things once a season. With MAC, it's like Christmas every month.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2008)

I love all types of brands but MAC has a wide range of colors and finishes that most mid or high end makeup brands don't have. When you can get all this and more for just for an avg price, then why shop anywhere else?


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 5, 2008)

To me, being a poor-jobless-working class-16-year-old-girl, mac is VERY expensive LOL Mac is like a very rare treat for me and i'm new to it as well - I only have a Select tint and studio finish conealer boo hoo but i wanna buy some eyeshadows and other stuff.....but really £10 for an eyeshadow? ouch!...that hurts my pocket lol

I just keep telling myself, when i get all my qualifications and a good stable job, I'll be able to afford SOME mac lol


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 5, 2008)

I love the service you get at a Mac store. It's personal and its not a guessing game. I also love the bright colors and it has a cool factor to it.I love the super cute collections. The fact that I can open my fafi compact and know that not everyone can just go to the drug store and get it.I tell my friends when they ask about my BLM compact.. That Its special LE cuteness you just can't get anymore sweetie  haha.The LE collections back to back I could do without.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm new to MAC but I really do love their eyeshadows. The color payoff is great, and the prices are quite reasonable compared to other high end brands. And when you can find a palette that contains a lot of colors that averages out to only 6-8 per, that's about the same price as drugstore brand but so much longer lasting. I also kind of like the "bling" factor too!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 5, 2008)

They have more LE collections per year and have probably the widest range of colors/textures for eyeshadow. They also make probably more foundation shades than any other brand.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I work for mac, and I love the LE collections, proof that there can always be more color in the world and more innovative products. The one thing i love the most is that at work, all in one day i can service a 70 year old white woman, a 14 year old mexican girl,  a 21 year old african american male to a 30 year old asian woman. Its amazing and i feel proud and lucky to sevice so many skin colors, age and both genders. I feel mac is one of those companies that is very personal which i feel makeup should be, def a product youd want to try on, know about and make a connection with it. Besides we have b2m, cruelty free beauty, and VG, so mac def gives back.


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 5, 2008)

Quality and variety. When I was younger, I was pretty much restricted to drugstore brands because I did not have much money to spend. Going from drugstore eye shadows to MAC shadows and pigments was like night and day. MAC's eye shadows last longer, they are far more pigmented, and they come in a huge variety of textures/finishes and colours. Whereas drugstore brands only have a handful of colours or a handful of palettes with two or more shadows. I used to think of MAC as being expensive and something I'd only buy once in a while; now it's what I wear 3/4 of the time, and I feel the money is worth it. 

I also think their pigments are the highest quality loose shadows I have used. I like mineralized loose shadows too, but I just feel MAC's loose pigments give me the best colour payoff, staying power and texture variety. They don't have the biggest selection (because a lot of pigments they release are LE or now DC) compared to some other brands (especially the online mineralized shadow companies that sell samples), but hey. You can't win 'em all. 

In addition--and although I think they release TOO MANY--I do love the MAC LE collections. It always gives me something to look forward to, even though my wallet doesn't. Heh. Some of the collections end up being duds, sure, but most of them have some or a lot of what I end up buying. I love their themed collections too because it gives me a chance to stock up on specific products that I don't have (e.g. N collection for neurals, Metal-X for metallic colours, C-Shock for vibrant colours [not that I really liked C-Shock]). It's also cool that they come out with NEW products and NEW formulas because I end up loving a lot of these (e.g. Tendertones, Mattene lipsticks, Slimshine lipsticks).

Someone else mentioned B2M--this is another reason why I love MAC. They recycle, and you can get free stuff for being a dedicated customer. What other make-up brand can you say that about? None that I can think of or know of. The fact that they don't animal test is a huge bonus for me because I don't buy cosmetics from companies that do test.

Anyway, enough of that! MAC really stands out for me. There are a lot of other great make-up brands out there and I am not discounting them and saying "MAC rules all," but MAC definitely holds a special place in my heart and on my vanity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and might I mention all of the wonderful people I've met being a MAC-o-holic?! That's another reason MAC is different. It has one of the largest--if not THEE largest--'cult' following. I love how MAC has brought millions of people together. Specktra is a prime example.


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 5, 2008)

What I like about MAC the most is the wide variety of colors. There's always something for everybody. No matter what you are looking for, MAC probably has it in their collection. Like last year, I was looking for a certain mauve colored blush. I went straight to the MAC counter and found the exact color I was looking for in Breath of Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What makes MAC different from other brands is their B2M program (which -ofcoarse- we don't have), their constantly changing LE collections so they stay on top of color trends and probably the fact that they are very hip and trendsetting, but still very affordable for everybody at the same time.

Another bonus is, like slowhoney already mentioned, the fact that they don't test on animals and that the SA's always let me brows though their products without breathing in my neck all the time like other HE brands tend to do. This way I'm not rushed into buying something I may not like/want (since we can't exchange used items) and I always leave the store satisfied.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I spoke to a couple of makeup artists "outside" the MAC circle about it and they all agreed on the great pigmentation and staying power that MAC has!


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

The LE stuff & the wide range of products plus good quality & the b2m program.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the limited collections every month. There is always someting new being released.
I love designer collaborations or collections like Playboy, Barbie and Fafi once a year.
I love the wide range of eyeshadows and lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love MSF.
I support the idea behind Viva Glam.
I love the service at my counter (thanks, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

In fact I don't buy any other brands anymore.


----------



## nadiya (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the fact that it's a little cheaper than other brands in its league. To me it's still one of the more expensive brands, but compared with Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Stila, NARS etc it's always that little bit cheaper. Plus it's a lot of fun, has a great range which means there's something for everybody. My only complaint is that they keep making some of their best products LE.


----------



## mac-cakes (Mar 8, 2008)

-I love the customer service
-The variety in colors and textures in everything. If I want a hot pink powder or cream blush they have it.
-I love the new monthly LE launches.
-I love the price and how it's an "inexpensive luxury" unlike Makeup forever and NARS
-PIGMENTS!!! That should pretty much sum it all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Over all I am 95% happy with the service and products I buy there.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Mostly I like the array of pigmented products whether it be shadesticks, eyeshadows, lipsticks etc...
I love the tube paints to death.
It's not pricey for the quality.
I get a positive vibe from the people that work there.
The packaging is tempting to look at.
They actually donate some money to a good cause.


----------



## Penn (Mar 8, 2008)

A wide range of colours, and products. The staying power, pigmentation, Viva Glam. With Mac, the options are endless and it really lets you get creative with makeup, it's fun and perfect for makeup addicts like us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love the customer service.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Mar 8, 2008)

One thing I really appreciate about MAC is that their marketing pictures never are about presenting a pretty, flawless face. Unlike all other brands, MAC is not about adjusting yourself to the beauty-norm, MAC doesn't tell us what we should look like! With MAC, it's all about having fun with your looks and accepting yourself just as you are!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 9, 2008)

I think MAC is unique and different to other brands out there. 
What drew me to begin with is the amazing colour payoff you get with their eyeshadows. There is such a huge selection! The LE collections always keep me interested and the B2M scheme is really great, not to mention the Viva Glam Campaigns. I usually get very good customer service too! It's also very different to other brands because I can't think of any other brand that have their own freestanding stores. There is no NARS, Chanel or Dior freestanding make up stores (I could be wrong but I don't think they do have any apart from counters in department stores). The same goes with PRO stores, which contributes to the professional aspect of the brand, again not something I connect with other make up brands. Also price wise, it is more expensive than drugstore purchases but cheaper than higher end cosmetics from Chanel etc. You're paying for quality too and thats why I think MAC has such a cult following.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 9, 2008)

Everybody has pretty much already mentioned everything I was going to say. They carry such a wide range of colours in almost every product, and although they are somewhat expensive, they are definitely one of the more affordable high end brands ($17.50 for a blusher compared to NARS' $25, $14 for a lipstick compared to Lancome's $20-25). I also really like that while artists at MAC stores (I go to a freestanding not a counter) do have sales goals, they are not pure *commission* and therefore I think I experience a lot less sales pressure when I go to a MAC store.

I really just wish they were sold at Sephora. Sometimes I just feel like shopping for makeup like I shop for clothes - browsing, trying things on and then throwing them in my basket, then putting them back if I change my mind. For some reason I like to have that flexibility and independence when I shop. But this isn't a big issue.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 11, 2008)

I first got obsessed with makeup when Ulta had a buy one get one free sale on Urban Decay a few years ago. I bought a TON of eyeshadows! Then I slowly got into MAC, but I started buying shades that turned out to be exact dupes of my Urban Decay shadows! I couldn't keep track with the different brands so I chose to stick with only one brand.

What I like about MAC:

* They have a wide range of products and colors. I can do so many different looks. Super neutral or super bold, it can be all achieved with MAC. It makes sense that if I'm going to stick with one brand, to choose the one that offers the most. 

* The new collections coming out makes things fun and exciting. While I do think MAC is pretty quick with the collections lately, I think it's better than having to wait for a whole season for something new to come out. 

* The price is affordable for the quality. Quality itself is also superb. Most of the products are very pigmented. Drugstore makeup really isn't that cheap. MAC is pretty cheap compared to the other brands like Bobbi Brown, Shu Uemura, Lancome, and the brands at Sephora. $14 for lipglosses and shadows really isn't that bad.

* Bac2Mac is a good program. I know people would rather have GWP, but for me, I'd prefer to get a full sized product of something I can choose. I don't like the limited selection that GWP have. I've never really gotten anything from a GWP set that I really liked and continued using. Also, it gives a good feeling when you use something up that you can use it towards a new product rather than usually feeling depressed. lol Plus, if I like say something from Sephora, I'll get nothing at all. No b2m, no GWP, well, they do give a small crappy sample for every $100 you spend. Pathetic!

* Viva Glam. I like that they have Viva Glam products that 100% goes to charity. It's not like some products out there that will say only 10% or so gets donated. I don't feel bad at all when I buy a Viva Glam product because I see it as donating money and getting a free lipstick/lipgloss as a bonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They aren't crappy ugly colors either, they are nice!

* I like shopping at MAC versus anywhere else. I love their customer service. I like the fact that there are so many artists to a counter/store. When I go to another counter, there is usually only one SA there and I tend to get too much unneeded attention to the point that I'm feeling pushed and can't shop peacefully. I'm being watched at every swatch or glance I make of a product. At MAC, the MA's let me play around freely and are no nice about everything. Oh, and don't even get me started about the obnoxious stalker SA's at Sephora! 

* I love the trendy atmosphere at MAC.

* I feel like the MAC MA's are very experienced and are held to a high standard. I trust that. They know their stuff when it comes to makeup and especially when it comes to sanitation, which is most important to me. I've seen numerous SA's from Sephora and some other counter lines just stick their fingers in everything, use stuff straight from the tube, etc. It makes me want to hurl.

* MAC MA's have nice makeup. Some may have OTT makeup, but it still looks nice and not sloppy. It's very rare for me to see a MAC MA with cruddy makeup, but I've seen people who work at other lines, Sephora, and Ulta with messily applied eyeshadow, muddy, foundation not matching.. just bad.


----------



## verdge (Mar 14, 2008)

my answer to this... MAC has helped MIllions of people through selling VIVA GLAM lipsticks... they're not just about beauty and fashion... they reach out to less fortunate people... that's why MAC is so blessed...


----------

